# Road to Aldama, Chiapas



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The road is now reopened. They have improved the road tremendously and there are still a couple of places where half the road is gone but it is greatly improved . 
You now can get through to Santa Martha.
The road goes through a stunning country side and the town of Aldama is quaint if you go into it.


----------

